# How Do You Know If Your Propane Tank Is Empty?



## gregjoyal

I lit the oven this past Friday and about 5 minutes after turning it on, I noticed that the burner was lighting, then going off, wait a few seconds, lighting, then going off... My water heater was doing the same thing on propane the weekend before. I flipped the switch to run off the other propane tank and the oven worked as expected.

Was (Am) I out of propane in that one tank??

That funny little red/green cap on the tank switch implies that it can tell you when you have run out, but it seems really hard to read.

If I am out of propane, then does anyone know how much propane the fridge uses? Our first weekend out (3 full days), the fridge was accidentally running in gas-only mode for about 90% of the time.... We did use the furnace a few times, but not too much and only electric for the hot water.


----------



## CamperAndy

The fridge uses very little gas and could run for months on one 30# bottle.

Link to thread that details Auto Switch over valve operation.


----------



## jgerni

It always happens to me in the middle of the night when camping in 30 degree weather.


----------



## gregjoyal

CamperAndy said:


> The fridge uses very little gas and could run for months on one 30# bottle.
> 
> Link to thread that details Auto Switch over valve operation.
> [snapback]39297[/snapback]​


Thanks for the link.... A very thorough explanation!!

Now.... If the propane shut off so quickly, I suspect the bottle may not have been 100% full from the dealer. Oh well, time to fill 'er up!


----------



## Ghosty

Not trying to be smartass ... but why don't you switch over to the other tank and see if that works? If it does then your other tank is out...

also -- if you switch to the other tank and your indicator goes from red to green then the first tank is empty ...

The furnace will use 1 pound of fuel an hour on full blast .. the fridge uses less then a pound all day ....


----------



## gregjoyal

Ghosty - that's what I did with the oven. I just wanted to make sure that I was doing it right (which I wasn't) since it's my first TT and first experience with propane other than my BBQ (which is pretty straightforward).

I had only one bottle turned on, switch to the front. I switch the lever to the rear, opened the rear bottle and all was OK.

I don't think my indicator is working quite right..... the red is full height and the green only came up about 1/4 even when the tank was full. Unless the tanks really aren't full and my dealer didn't provide 2 full tanks as promised. hmmm....


----------



## CamperAndy

gregjoyal said:


> I had only one bottle turned on, switch to the front. I switch the lever to the rear, opened the rear bottle and all was OK.
> 
> I don't think my indicator is working quite right..... the red is full height and the green only came up about 1/4 even when the tank was full. Unless the tanks really aren't full and my dealer didn't provide 2 full tanks as promised. hmmm....
> [snapback]39326[/snapback]​


The pictures below show what the indicator should look like. The first one is with the cover off, the green band is only up a little bit. You do not take the cover off to read the indicator. The second one is with the cover on, all you can see is Green indicating good pressure in the bottle in use.


----------



## kjp1969

Ghosty, are you sure about that usage? We just ran dry in our first bottle after camping for a year- maybe 10 trips- and we use the furnace a lot.

I just run on one bottle and keep the other in reserve, then refill whichever bottle is dry as soon as it runs out.

Kevin P.


----------



## CamperAndy

Kevin - There are 21,500 BTU pound of propane so if the furnace is 30,000 BTU then you will go through over a pound an hour. That said even when it is really cold here the furnace only runs about 15 minutes an hour (it just sounds longer)


----------



## California Jim

Guys, even if his primary bottle was empty, shouldn't it automatically switch to the second bottle without interruption of the appliances







Mine does without any trouble or effort on my part. Maybe BOTH tanks are close to empty.


----------



## gregjoyal

CamperAndy - you are the master with that camera. Thanks a bunch!

CJim - My mistake was that I didn't have the second propane bottle opened up.


----------



## kjp1969

Jim, At my pdi, the guy explained that you can have the valve switched to one bottle only, the other, or sequential as you describe- i.e. it will switch over automatically. The pdi guy advised that we run one dry and manually switch it over, otherwise you may never know you're out of propane until both bottles are empty. The downside is that you may have to climb out of your warm bed one morning in your socks and shorts and switch the valve over.

Kevin P.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thats silly, thats what the two colors show you. Technology makes life easier. Check the colors and if it switched to red, fill up the bottle. I check between trips. if you think you are using a lot, check more often. One bottle should always be full. The amount you can use makes forgetting the only reason you run out.

If before you fill one you think the second is close and you are going out for an extended time, get both filled. Better to give them a few extra bucks if they fill with a set fee than run out.

John


----------



## HootBob

I did that at the end of last season, Forgot to turn the second tank on.
And ran out in the middle of the night,woke up to 30 deg. outside.
It sure was cold first thing in the morning.
For now on both tanks get turned on when I think its about half way.
Don


----------



## Ghosty

Yeah one time here it dropped down to almost 45 and we broke out the Parkas....







LOL

needless to say that the 30 gallon propane tanks last us forever down here...


----------



## RobR

The dealer never fiils the tanks all the way!!! An easy way to check is pour hot tap water over the side of the tank , feel the tank it will be cold at the level of the propane. You might have to pour a couple of small pots on it but it works.
RobR


----------



## Reverie

I know my tanks are empty when my wife slugs me in the arm at 3AM







. This is usually followed by a pointed suggestion that I should set up the ceramic heater and be quick about it...

Reverie


----------



## dutchman

I didn't think the tanks were supposed to be filled all the way. I believe that legally they can't be filled over 80%.

Jim


----------



## HootBob

They fill them by weight don't they?
Don


----------



## CamperAndy

It depends on where you live. Most places seem to fill by the gallon but there are some out there that charge by the pound.

Everywhere I have ever had mine filled they fill them until liquid propane is pushed out the vent.


----------

